# Remanufactured 1966 gto front bumper



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Suggestions on a new front bumper goodmark, dynacorn, restoparts has anyone bought one of these. Which company fit and looked the best, I realize nothing is like the original but I need one thank you


----------



## Twanster (Mar 5, 2019)

I've been looking for my 67 Lemans. I don't know which one is best but I know one thing...freaking things are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## justoldal (Mar 3, 2019)

I'll bet they are all sourced from the same manufacture. No doubt, offshore produced. Can't see too many places making them. The ones I've seen are very lightweight compared to the originals, easily dented for sure. Some minor grinding marks in curved areas but that varies from piece to piece. The originals weren't perfect either. Having my 65 front and rear rechromed, very expensive for a really nice job.


----------

